# What is your favorite Kauai timeshare resort?  And why?



## cmh (Aug 2, 2012)

If you can't narrow it to just one timeshare resort, what are your top three?

I'm going to Kauai in 2013 and wondered what were the favorites of Tuggers.


----------



## DianneL (Aug 2, 2012)

*Wyndham Shearwater*

I have stayed at only three resorts on Kauai, i.e. Shearwater, Ka'Eo'Kai and Makai Club Cottages.  At Shearwater, you have a beautiful view of the Pacific from the lanai and the units are so large and well furnished.  The pool is small, but that wasn't important to us.  We also loved the other two resorts but Shearwater was our favorite.


----------



## DaveHenry (Aug 2, 2012)

*Shearwater Also*

We love Shearwater.  Beautiful lanais overlooking the ocean.  
We love leaving the door open and hearing the ocean throughout the unit.
We're going back next summer, bring our two boys this time.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 2, 2012)

*Lawai Beach Resort*

We have only stated at the Lewai Beach Resort.  It has very nice apartments with very well stocked up kitchens.  The location is in the South which gets less rail and right on the Ocean where an excellent snorkelling area is located.

The Beach House Restaurant is right across the street.  There are other restaurant a nice walk down the road at the shopping area.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2012)

Are you renting or exchanging?

Which exchange company?

What will you be using as your trader?

A more critical question is what kind of weather do you like?

North side - Cooler, greener, more rain
South side - Warmer, dryer, less rain

In the winter, the north end can be VERY wet.


----------



## GregGH (Aug 2, 2012)

*North vs South*

Yep - a question of North vs South ... please count us in on the North side for Kauai ... been there 4 times - all in Jan and enjoyed it ... just about when you thought it was getting 'hot' along comes the clouds and the light rain ... look up at the mountains to see the newly formed waterfalls ... cools you off just right.

Attached picture is from Hanalei Bay Resort ( looking at Napoli Coast ) - albeit it is unit 9 that is NOT a timeshare - we rented from owner ...the view is ...well is unforgettable!  Poor Hanalei Bay  ... what a wasted opportunity on the time share units ( see reviews ).  This is next door to St Regis Princeville.

Try this link .... 
http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/free-travel-info/kauai/kauai-resorts

Greg


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 2, 2012)

staying on north or south - really depends on time of year - north=summer, south=winter

our fav is WPORV because we own there - as owners we have gotten incredible villas (B7 Hammerhead section with ocean view)

sunrise over lighthouse from our lanai





view from our LR





but weird geese





ok - took with iPad on symmetry setting


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2012)

I own, and really like, my oceanview unit at Kauai Beach Villas.  Not only is it oceanfront on a great walkable sandy beach, but it's just outside of Lihue. Easy access to the airport and all the center-island shopping areas, and very convenient for traveling to the rest of the island, north OR south.  If location matters in timeshare convenience, the KBV will continue to get my vote.

Dave


----------



## chellej (Aug 2, 2012)

My top three would be:

Shearwater
Hanalei Bay
Kauai Coast @ Beachboy (Shell)

I would also take:

The Cliffs
Marriott Beach Club

I have also toured the Marriott in Poipu but not stayed there but it is very nice as well

Also stayed at Westin Princeville  - it is beautiful but not my favorite.
I would not stay again at Pahio kauai beach villas or Ka Eo Kai - there are to many other choices that I prefer.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2012)

Of course my vote goes to Pono Kai.  We like it because we get a great view
In our oceanfront unit. They are nice sized and well maintained villas. They make us
Feel welcome and that makes us feel like we're going back home every year.
It doesn't hurt that the maintance fees are reasonable and have been steady
Over the years and that allows us more weeks on Kauai every year.

The location is great also. We love being in Kapaa. We like being able to walk to
Restruants,shopping and we even have choices for groceries in walking distance.

After Pono Kai, I'd say Lawai Beach Resort then Kauai Beach Villas.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Marriott Waiohai - Poipu. Big well kept units, and walk outside and you are on a great beach.  Walking distance to Breneke's for fish and chips helps too. 

Hanalei Bay Resort - Princeville.  No other timeshare can boast that view.  Even when full the resort does not feel crowded.  The resort control was taken over by the owners last year and improvements have already started to correct rundown issues brought about by the past developer control.  Each visit better than the last.

I have to admit I am partial. We own at both of these resorts. But we own there because they are the best for our family's needs.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 3, 2012)

Assuming we've all come across a dog of a timeshare at least once, anyone like to list Kauai resorts they definitely WOULDN'T stay at?  I'm looking for a Fall vacation, but am trying to decide what I (more than likely) should settle for.  

We've stayed at Shearwater before, and Westin Princeville, both of which I'd go back to in a heartbeat.  However so far no availability for either (I'm in RCI & II).  I've also stayed at Pono Kai.  

Complicating things, we're not really sure if we want to stay in the North (which we're comfortable and familiar with) or try the South (new for us).

TIA.  Jeff


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't forget to check-out the TUG Kauai TS Ratings - I would try for something with a rating of 8 or higher - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3&ResortGroup=18


----------



## cmh (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome photos David!

Denise, I'm exchanging for the first time via RCI into Kauai, looking for a specific Feb 2013 week before or after a week booked at my home resort, Paniolo Greens.  I've had an ongoing search for some time using a 41 point deposit.  It's also my first ongoing search so I don't know when to typically expect matches…..how far in advance or close to my dates.  Is it getting late in the game for matches?  

One match came up a couple of weeks ago that I turned down - a 3 bedroom at Bali Hai (you may have seen my post on that).  About a week after I rejected it, I received a call from a RCI rep with another Bali Hai match, a 2 bedroom.  She tried to talk me into it; however I declined.

I just received a match for a 2 bedroom a the Point at Poipu.   I was hoping for the north shore, not the south, but the Point at Poipu seem to have good reviews so I'm thinking of taking it.  I need to decide today or tomorrow.  Your thoughts on the Point at Poipu?


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 3, 2012)

I've stayed at 2 resorts on Kauai, the Marriott Waiohai and the Westin Princeville. They are both incredible resorts with lovely units and beautiful landscaping. I prefer the location of the Waiohai and would choose it if both were available. However, I would definitely love another stay at the Westin. You can't go wrong with either of these!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2012)

cmh said:


> I just received a match for a 2 bedroom a the Point at Poipu.   I was hoping for the north shore, not the south, but the Point at Poipu seem to have good reviews so I'm thinking of taking it.  I need to decide today or tomorrow.  Your thoughts on the Point at Poipu?



I would take it in a heart beat!  The north shore is too wet for me in February - the Poipu area will not be so rainy.











hawaiigaga.com


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2012)

I think you would be happy with The Point at Poipu.
I would take it if I were you.


----------



## BevL (Aug 3, 2012)

I too would definitely take that exchange.  We were very happy in Lihue but the beach at Poipu is beautiful.

And it is sunnier there by far.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 3, 2012)

We own at Point at Poipu and love it there.  February is a great time to be there. The resort will be crowded, as that is whale season and February is a popular time for people from the Northwest to go to Hawaii. With luck you will be able to see whales offshore at the resort.  And if you chance into a room with an ocean view (not impossible for exchangers), you might be able to see them from the lanai in your unit.


----------



## cmh (Aug 3, 2012)

I accepted it - a week at the Point at Poipu starting 2/8/13, followed by a week at Paniolo Greens.  :whoopie: 

Thanks for the input - I value the experience of Tuggers!


----------



## cmh (Aug 3, 2012)

JeffW said:


> Assuming we've all come across a dog of a timeshare at least once, anyone like to list Kauai resorts they definitely WOULDN'T stay at?  I'm looking for a Fall vacation, but am trying to decide what I (more than likely) should settle for.
> 
> We've stayed at Shearwater before, and Westin Princeville, both of which I'd go back to in a heartbeat.  However so far no availability for either (I'm in RCI & II).  I've also stayed at Pono Kai.
> 
> ...



Jeff, I think this is equally an interesting question too  -  What are your least favorite Kauai resorts?


----------



## BevL (Aug 3, 2012)

cmh said:


> I accepted it - a week at the Point at Poipu starting 2/8/13, followed by a week at Paniolo Greens.  :whoopie:
> 
> Thanks for the input - I value the experience of Tuggers!



I can't imagine you will regret your decision.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 3, 2012)

cmh said:


> Jeff, I think this is equally an interesting question too  -  What are your least favorite Kauai resorts?



I've never stayed there - but just based on drive-by and general location, Banyan Harbor would be probably be at the bottom of my list in Kauai.  That's not to say it's a bad place; it's on Kauai so how bad could it be?  It's just that if you gave me a list of timeshare resorts on Kauai and asked me to knock one off the list, Banyan Harbor is probably the one I would eliminate.


----------



## love2vaca (Aug 3, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for the thread, helped me decided to take a ongoing search I've had.

Just booked a stay at The Point of Poipu too!   yay! going in march


----------



## JeffW (Aug 4, 2012)

cmh said:


> Jeff, I think this is equally an interesting question too  -  What are your least favorite Kauai resorts?



I'm trying to avoid them!  I've been to Pono Kai, Shearwater, then Westin Princeville, I'd say each successively nicer than the previous one.  Now onto selecting a 4th resort to stay at, while ideally I'd like to know "The best of the rest", I want to make sure I don't pick a place that we'll look back and regret.   

I'm admittedly constrained by whatever appears in the next 6 weeks or so.  Even if a Shearwater unit showed up in August or December, that would be outside our travel window.

I do have access to the TUG reviews, which have been helpful.

Jeff


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 4, 2012)

Favorite on Kauai: Pono Kai because you can walk to Bubba's Burgers.   


Aloha,

Marty


----------



## MaryH (Aug 4, 2012)

My Favourite
1. Shearwater - got a LM RCI exchange into a 3bdrm with an expiring deposit.  Was only able to go for 5 days but great Ocean view in this end unit and had a 270degree view.

2. Lawai Beach Resort - Akii building.  Got this 1bdrm via SFX on an exchange for a @$299 or $299 bonus week.  Can see the Ocean across the road and Beach House restarauant is great.

3. Kauai Beach Villas - Did a 1 day rental after a TS stay to match up with flight.  the one I got was not great since I have a parking lot view but if you get an oceanfront or ocean view unit I think it would be nice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2012)

We are at Shearwater now on exchange, two weeks in the same unit, first floor, first building (oldest building).  Just arrived yesterday and it's wonderful here. 

The kitchens need major updates, as do the bathrooms. The furniture, beds/ bedding, carpet, draperies, flatscreens, are all new and in great condition.  The furniture is actually comfortable.  The kitchen and bathrooms do not match the rest of the unit.  The artwork clashes, too, because it's original to the unit.  So blues in the artwork, and the furniture is peaches, yellows, pinks and greens.  

[Sighting info. deleted - DeniseM Moderator]

We love Princeville and the peaceful surroundings of Shearwater.  But I would take the Westin, too, if it came up.  Rick told me to enter an ongoing search for August and see what happens for Westin.  I am all for staying in a luxury unit next time, even though ocean views are scarce and not for exchangers.  Shearwater kitchens are not good for the cooking I like to do.  We need to walk around and see what the new BBQ grills are like.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> Favorite on Kauai: Pono Kai because you can walk to Bubba's Burgers.
> 
> 
> Aloha,
> ...



Marty, we are going to Hanalei today to Bubba's and to do some shopping.   

Still trying to find a good fish and chips place in Princeville or Hanalei, if anyone has suggestions for us.  Love fish and chips on Maui at Kimo's, Leilani's, and a few others (cannot remember the names).


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Marty, we are going to Hanalei today to Bubba's and to do some shopping.
> 
> Still trying to find a good fish and chips place in Princeville or Hanalei, if anyone has suggestions for us.  Love fish and chips on Maui at Kimo's, Leilani's, and a few others (cannot remember the names).




Cindy, in June three of us had excellent Ono fish and chips at Kalypso in Hanalei. It was great, and we all agreed we'd eat it again.  http://www.kalypsokauai.com/index.html

Dave


----------



## nanc65093 (Aug 4, 2012)

We had great fish and chips at the Hanalei Dolphin in January>>>


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 5, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Marty, we are going to Hanalei today to Bubba's and to do some shopping.
> 
> Still trying to find a good fish and chips place in Princeville or Hanalei, if anyone has suggestions for us.  Love fish and chips on Maui at Kimo's, Leilani's, and a few others (cannot remember the names).



Cool!
  Not sure how their fish and chips are, but Shrimp Station in Kapaa has EXCELLENT coconut shrimp.  F&C is on the menu, but when we were there in June, we couldn't get enough of the shrimp to even try the f&c.

Aloha,

Marty


----------

